# Can orgasm kill baby at 6 weeks?



## Carrie1

Can having an orgasm as early as 6 weeks (4 weeks post embryo transfer) dislodge the baby or kill it?

Also if you had an orgasm and then had a scan 2 hours later which showed everything was fine with heartbeat, is this accurate? Or would that be to early after orgasm to tell? I heard that it takes hours for heartbeat to stop. 

What I' really asking is, will having had an orgasm this morning have killed my baby? I had scan a couple of hours later as I was worried and everything was fine. Was the scan accurate or does it take longer than 2 hours after orgasm for baby to come to any harm?

I am really regreting that silly orgasm and won't be having any moe this pregnancy!

Carrie


----------



## peter

Carrie1 said:


> Can having an orgasm as early as 6 weeks (4 weeks post embryo transfer) dislodge the baby or kill it?
> 
> Also if you had an orgasm and then had a scan 2 hours later which showed everything was fine with heartbeat, is this accurate? Or would that be to early after orgasm to tell? I heard that it takes hours for heartbeat to stop.
> 
> What I' really asking is, will having had an orgasm this morning have killed my baby? I had scan a couple of hours later as I was worried and everything was fine. Was the scan accurate or does it take longer than 2 hours after orgasm for baby to come to any harm?
> 
> I am really regreting that silly orgasm and won't be having any moe this pregnancy!
> 
> Carrie


It will do no harm at all! You can carry on with a normal sex life throughout the whole of your pregnancy.

Peter


----------

